# Free Toothbrush



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2012)

Because it is made of nano silver, *MouthWatchers* is 99% bacteria and germ-free.

How to get your Free MouthWatchers: 

Follow us on *Twitter* and send a tweet our way saying something like ‘I want to *#BrushAndTell *– we will then contact you via DM to get your address and put a MouthWatchers toothbrush in the post for you.



Or email us explaining_* ‘I want to #BrushAndTell*_, your age and postal address to  info@merchamp.com

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2012)

Also free Oral B toothpaste sample..

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sandals (17 Feb 2012)

That toothpaste is amazing, had ordered the sample previously (smells/taste like hospital), bought it today in Tesco, €2.99....


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2012)

Nice one Sandals.. I used an Oral B one recently and it wasn't minty enough for my liking! Gonna try this one though and see!


----------

